
Haunted by [big] Data - timonovici
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAXLHM-1Psk
======
timonovici
I stumbled across this talk, and it really left an impression, although I'm
just a humble web developer.

At the end of the presentation, he talks about sampling and using transient
data, rather than storing and mining it. Are there any academical papers that
support his statement, that a little fresh data is better than a lot of it,
with a big chunk being "stale"? What's your experience?

